# replacing plant bulb w/ LED?



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, so I read through the incredibly helpful sticky "Aquarium Lighting" by susankat and got a little dizzy... then followed this link 


Razmear said:


> Some more useful info on color temps:
> LED facts and Kelvin Color Temperature Charts
> 
> eb


and threw up in my mouth a little bit.

What I'm tempted to do: replace my current fluorescent bulb (which I know is a "plant bulb" but I totally forget what the spectrum is and I'm currently at work) with this Marineland LED. I'm heavily tempted by the "moon light" option as well as the shimmering effect this LED light fixture has.

What has me worried: I've recently started doing the plant thing, and while I don't see me getting too crazy or to the point of needing co2 infusions, I would like to keep my options open. I've had great success so far with my current setup (just some java moss and amazon sword; they're growing like there's no tomorrow) and don't want to mess that up.

So is LED a step backwards for my 29gal setup? I've tried to determine exactly what spectrum the LEDs would be, and I just can't seem to flesh out a solid answer.

edit: I found on marineland.com where the "single bright" and "double bright" lines of LED lights are 6,000k... which is pretty darn close to the 6500-8500 I've read recommended for plants. Their "reef capable" line of LEDs go to 10,000k. Is it worth it to go with that, or is that overkill for my freshwater needs?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are good LEDs.I don't really like the marineland,and I have one.It does ok with anacharis and hornwort,but nothing else does well.I haven't found the right led for fresh water yet.I have true lumen pros and honestly think there to powerful for fresh,but could be wrong.I don't use co2 yet but will eventually bite the bullet and get pressurised set up before I try any other LED.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm an industrial electrician by trade but I've been tinkering with LED's as a hobby. I can't vouch for the fixtures on the market but I know with 3Watt 6500k (daylight, cool white, etc...) Cree type led's you can get some pretty good growth in a FW tank, leave the 10000K bulbs to the reef tanks, I ran a T5 fixture with two 10000k bulbs on a FW tank (Fixture was previously for a reef) and the tank grew green slime algae like crazy, swapped to 6500k bulbs and within 3 days all the algae was gone, not sure if it was a coincidence but there's a reason they recommend different spectrums for FW and SW, run whatever is recommended for you. I think a low tech tank would do fine on the pre-fabbed cheaper (notice i said CHEAPER, not CHEAP) fixtures no problem, a high tech tank probably could also but it would take quite a few LED's which would require pretty hefty heat sinks.. I know my LFS uses an LED fixture alone over their coral tank that is mostly dominated with SPS and they look amazing. That fixture cost something ridiculous if I recall, not quite 1000$ but close if I remember correctly. You get what you pay for!!


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I hadn't realized that FW and SW have _different_ needs, I thought SW just needed *more*. thanks guys, your insights helped a ton! Now all I need to to is bust the ballast in my current light fixture in order to pave the way for permission for a new one!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can I ask what you decided to do and how it worked out 4 ya , I'm doing something similar myself.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

The Marineland single brights are not bright enough even for low light plants. The Marineland double brights are just enough for my moss in my 28G, but I supplement it with a fluorescent. I'm thinking of replacing my fluorescent with another double bright.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

There is a par data sheet that helps out in the plantedtank.com site. That should be enough to stead you away from the marineland single or double brights


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

TroyVSC said:


> There is a par data sheet that helps out in the plantedtank.com site. That should be enough to stead you away from the marineland single or double brights


The Planted Tank Forum is actually at this address:

The Planted Tank Forum

I looked up a comparison of Marineland's double bright and their new Plant light ($$) and the the readers suggested Using Finnex. It's all in this link:

Marineland "Plant Light" vs. 2x Marineland Double Brights?


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I think you've finally quelled my waffling on this. Over the weekend, I clicked "order" on the marineland reef lights w/ timer (for $211)... then cancelled the order. (I somehow temporarily forgot that using the 10k reef lights on freshwater was almost surely gonna give me an algae problem). Plus I would like warmer color...

Gawd, I've gone back and forth so much I'm confusing myself now.

I do have to admit the Marineland has seduced me with the 
-night light
-timer
-shimmer effect

but I want to make the right decision and not buy something for the frills, forsaking base traits like proper spectrum.

Lots of people liking the Finnex over on that forum, though - hard to argue! (even if they don't shimmer... :*( )


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i think im just going to go buy a t5 , all this good info on how the led's i was told worked well dont has made up my mind. id still consider stronger led for reef but i think that if i put it on my fw tank ill end up killing my plants iv got as well as wasting money on something i'll just end up supplementing with outside light sources.
unless anyone could point me in the correct direction (away from marineland lighting)


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> i think im just going to go buy a t5 , all this good info on how the led's i was told worked well dont has made up my mind. id still consider stronger led for reef but i think that if i put it on my fw tank ill end up killing my plants iv got as well as wasting money on something i'll just end up supplementing with outside light sources.


I have am mix of T5 and an LED strip light: 8000K True Lumen Pro 

I actually like the Finnex since the color temp is lower (7000 or 6000k?) and better for plants. When my T5's die, I will replace it with a finnex.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, the Finnex are 7000k (marineland = 6500k).

Tbub, you might want to seriously look at the Finnex Ray2 line - I'm actually steering away because the Ray2's look like TOO much light for me. 

I'm trying to ride the line between sustaining-a-few-hardy-plants and not-too-bright, so I'm now eyeing the Finnex Fugeray line... they're narrow enough that I can add another later if needed and they'll fit side-by-side on my hood. I'll just DIY a split to be able to put the night lights on a separate timer, and all I'll be missing is the "shimmer" effect...

edit: just got a response on Amazon's "ask a product question" thing regarding the Finnex Fugerays "shimmering" - dude says they do shimmer; the effect is greater the further the fixture is away from the water surface. I was skeptical, given the apparent layout (many small LEDs on the Fugeray seem to create a more solid field of light, vs. the fewer, more focued LEDs on Marineland would seem to create a better shimmer) but I'm going with it!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

I have the finnex fugeray and it puts off good light for the buck. Good low to mid light par values. The tank is new so I will have to wait and see about plant growth. It is on my 40b.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have Marineland LEDs on my planted tanks and I love them! I switched to them for the same shimmering effect and for the moon light. I like the way it makes the water, my fish, and my plants look. They have all done better since I switched. Now I can't lay testiment to something else being better. But for now, and what I'm running, a medium and small planted tanks with medium to heavy plants, they are doing very well. I would recommend them.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

hotwingz said:


> I have Marineland LEDs on my planted tanks and I love them! I switched to them for the same shimmering effect and for the moon light. I like the way it makes the water, my fish, and my plants look. They have all done better since I switched. Now I can't lay testiment to something else being better. But for now, and what I'm running, a medium and small planted tanks with medium to heavy plants, they are doing very well. I would recommend them.


thanks for the report! what kind of marineland led's are you running - double brights?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If we're voting or it was my money I think I'd go with the finnex out of all the choices so far.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> If we're voting or it was my money I think I'd go with the finnex out of all the choices so far.


If going for cheaper led and still having good par values then finnex gets my vote too. That is why I bought it. I searched the net to get info and reviews and I believe it was the best choice for me but everyone is different and has different needs.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I'm leaning toward Finnex too. Especially now that I just visited Marineland's own site and 1st 3 customer reviews there are *very* similar to each other recounting how the fixture failed at a fraction of the 17,000 hour rating.

I am a little confused, though. 

This is for the Marineland Plant Light (not sure what size) EDIT: this is the 24"-36" size, which actually measures 22 3/4")









This is the Finnex Fuge Ray 30"









Now, I'll be the first to admit I'm new to all this PAR stuff... doing my best to edumacate myself... but why do I hear so much positive stuff for Finnex when these Marineland PAR numbers are magnitudes better?

...not trying to start a flame war or anything, I'm really kinda confoozed.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

WheeledGoat said:


> I think I'm leaning toward Finnex too. Especially now that I just visited Marineland's own site and 1st 3 customer reviews there are *very* similar to each other recounting how the fixture failed at a fraction of the 17,000 hour rating.
> 
> I am a little confused, though.
> 
> ...


You'r right, the marineland for planted tanks is better, but it's also way more $$. I haven't worked out the numbers for my tank, but I just need one more strip light which is under $100 from Finnex. If you need 3 Finnex ($300?) then perhaps the marineland is more cost effective.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Welp, I'm rolling the dice on the Marineland Planted one - by the time I buy 2 Finnex's @ $90 each and some timers, I'm over the $211 cost anyway, and saved myself the DIY hackjob and bulk that will be separate timers and power strips. 

These 2 threads over on plantedtank.net convinced me. There's some pretty nice pics of some planted tanks using the Marineland Plant LED there and some good info and success stories.
Chaos 56,56
I'm gonna take the chance with marineland LED

My only concern is the reviews of the Marineland fixtures fizzing out prematurely.. but those were for the double-brights. The Plant LED has a 50,000 hour rating (unlike the single- and double-brights which are 17,000 hours) so I'm hoping for the best. 

Combined with the "ooh-shiny!" shimmer effect, built-in night lights, integrated timer (w/ separate controls for the night lights) and the good PAR levels and spectrum, it's worth the $211 gamble in my book. I'll try to post some pics here when I get it.

(Oh, and it turns out the PAR values I had posted above was for the 24" fixture, not some super-big one - so the Marineland Plant vs. Finnex Fuge Ray PAR number comparison was indeed comparing "apples to apples". I edited the post to reflect).

Thanks for all the input and help!!


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Good for you!!! Now, let's see some photos of your tank!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Want to see the pics too. I would love to get a nicer led system but funds are tight with me and I went with cheap LEDs. Still compared to the similar cost single bright/ double bright I still feel the finnex is a better value. Also there is the finnex fugeray2. Better par values but I was worried about having to do Co2 because of the higher values.


----------

